# Dock lights Miami



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

@lemaymiami


----------



## BrandonBeers (23 d ago)

Check wind direction. Also go into the costal canals/inlets that are lined with private residence.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

BrandonBeers said:


> Check wind direction. Also go into the costal canals/inlets that are lined with private residence.


Any direction in general to stay away from? Definitely checking residential areas.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Call me when you can and I'll walk you through the night scene between Miami and Miami Beach... 
(954) 309-9489 cell


----------



## BrandonBeers (23 d ago)

ngarcia11892 said:


> Any direction in general to stay away from? Definitely checking residential areas.


Well, if the wind is coming in from the east, it’s going to blow on you, but if it’s a west wind, you’ll be protected. The canals that run along the beach that have private residence can hold big sheepshead, snook can be anywhere just a matter of pitching and seeing what’s home. I know some people specialize in fishing the beach area at night from land and do well. the inlet and the area around Miami Beach Marina will hold large Tarpon.


----------



## BrandonBeers (23 d ago)

point would be that around the beach, There’s plenty of places you can tuck in and get out of the wind, you don’t have to fish beach side.


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Well didn’t get any pictures but thanks to some great advice I was able to jump 4 poons in about an hour! No signs of life any where but started blind casting and had some takers before the girlfriend got bored.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Did you see any shrimp?


----------



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Did you see any shrimp?


Not one but tide wasn’t ideal.


----------



## Rene L. Vila III (Apr 9, 2019)

I fish often during this time of year on a 16ft skiff. Leave from Crandon and make the run all the way past the port while hitting bridges in between to get the houses. Isn’t too bad


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If the shrimp are moving - it can be outstanding. I was introduced to that scene at night in the winter of 1972 - and have been fishing it ever since...


----------



## Embling (22 h ago)

This past full moon sucked. Shrimp were nowhere to be found.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That's why my last post said "if the shrimp are moving"... Not even the commercial shrimpers that work at night locally (Miami area) can tell you when the shrimp will move... so that winter-time night scene can be a bit of a crapshoot... On those nights when you're not seeing any shrimp you can move around a lot and maybe find an area where the shrimp are moving - or just concentrate on docklights (particularly ones holding small bait in the light) for some action... 

Hope this helps.. "be a hero... take a kid fishing"


----------

